# Any regulation on how high a deer stand in ND ?



## coonman (Jul 31, 2008)

Any regulation on how high a deer stand can be off the ground in North Dakota ? I am thinking about bulding a tall one out of utlity poles. thanks. marty


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

No.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

It should bee in the rules and regulations book.
In Michigan there is no listed limit so I guess the sky is the limit.

 Al


----------

